# 3 Crows



## K9Kirk (Feb 17, 2020)

I liked this pic but it was under exposed so since crows and darkness go together I doctored it up and turned it into more of a fantasy type pic with heavy blacks and vibrant colors.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks like a cover shot for a 50s thriller novel.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2020)

This works for me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 17, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Looks like a cover shot for a 50s thriller novel.





Derrel said:


> This works for me.



Thank you guys!


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 17, 2020)

The crows are gathering, war is imminent.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice and spooky looking. Still going with the Hitchcock theme I see [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 17, 2020)

Does look a little spooky......


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 17, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> The crows are gathering, war is imminent.





stapo49 said:


> Nice and spooky looking. Still going with the Hitchcock theme I see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





Jeff15 said:


> Does look a little spooky......



Spooky is the look I was shooting for so mission accomplished!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 17, 2020)

hmmmm...  looks cheerful to me.

Just kidding. Nice job. Artful edit.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 17, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> hmmmm...  looks cheerful to me.
> 
> Just kidding. Nice job. Artful edit.



It's always cheeriest just before the apocalypse. 

Thanks, it's been awhile since I did anything resembling art.


----------

